# Coralife question?



## shooterKD (Mar 27, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone out there could possibly tell me the exact dimensions of the Coralife 30" FW Dual fixture? I know the 24" is about 22" long in reality, and I'm trying to figure out if the 24 or 30 would be a better fit over my 29 gallon tank(30" long) without having to get full glass lids... The current fixture is about 28" long, which would be the same length as the piece of glass in the canopy that the new light will sit on...

THANX


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

if its the T5 it doesnt matter it has sliders that expand to fit the tank rim. The 24 is 22+ sliders and gaps a few inches on either side of a 29gal standard


----------

